# Jesus, Jesus, Jesus....



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 14, 2012)

I ask that the prayer warriors pray for this man of God, as there are people who are trying to cast spells upon him because of a football game

No weapon........NO WEAPON fashioned against this man will prosper and every tongue that rises up against this man of God will be condemned...in Jesus name...Amen.    We also must pray for Tom Brady, Patriots quarterback.  The last thing he needs in his life is someone burning candles for him so that he can win.

Elijah stood against the false prophets of Baal, in 1 Kings  18: 17-46. Elijah cried out to God praying, *“Hear me, O Lord,  hear me, that this people may know that thou art the Lord God, and that  thou hast turned their heart back again.* * “Then the fire of the  Lord fell, and consumed the burnt sacrifice, and the  wood and the  stones, and the dust, and licked up the water that was in the trench. “And when all the people saw it, they fell on their faces: and  they said, The Lord, he is the God; the Lord, he is the God.*

_______________

*Mass. witches assembling to end Tim Tebow's season, keep Tom Brady's alive*


Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...s-season-keep-tom-bradys-alive/#ixzz1jQv5dCC2
​









AP Photo/Julie Jacobson
Dec. 11, 2011: Denver Broncos Tim Tebow (15) prays in the end zone before the start of an  NFL football game against the Chicago Bears, Sunday
 
New England Patriots quarterback Tom Brady may not need the help, but some witches are planning to cast a spell to put an end to Denver Broncos quarterback Tim Tebow’s miraculous season.
  Witches Lorelei and Lori Bruno were  scheduled to hold a seance at noon today – Friday the 13th – at Haven  Crow Corner in Salem, Mass. to fix a win for the Pats. 

  “I’m going to raise the energy of the universe and send out all the good mojo,” Lorelei told the Boston Herald. “Lori will call in the Angels.”
  The good witches won’t hex,  as it’s “not their way,” but plan on setting up an altar with a  hand-sewn Brady puppet and mojo bags filled with herbs and stones for  every Patriots team member.

  At the altar, the witches will chant, “Tom  Brady will see what he needs to see, be where he needs to be and will  take the Patriots to another victory.”
  Hunky QB Brady, married to supermodel Gisele Bundchen, is a bigger draw for the witches of Salem than another recent marquee recipient of their spells, Charlie Sheen. 

  “You know, when we had our spiritual  intervention for Charlie Sheen last year, we had a hard time getting all  the girls to come,” laughed Lorelei. “But when we told them this Circle  was for Tom Brady, oh, everybody will be there!”

  “We want the true champion to come out on  Saturday night,” Bruno added. “But since we live in Patriot Land, it’s  red, white and blue and make the dream come true!”

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...s-season-keep-tom-bradys-alive/#ixzz1jQusY6wE


----------



## joy2day (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Nice, I come in agreement with you. The enemy is growing far too bold.

"So shall they fear the name of the Lord from the west, and his glory from the rising of the sun. When the enemy shall come in like a flood, the Spirit of the Lord shall lift up a standard against him." (Isaiah 59:19 KJV)


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 14, 2012)

For those who aren't familiar with who Tim Tebow is, he is an athlete who is not afraid to wear his Christianity ... literally.  

I too come in agreement with you all.  God is truly using this man to bring glory to Him.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I ask that the prayer warriors pray for this man of God, as there are people who are trying to cast spells upon him because of a football game
> 
> No weapon........NO WEAPON fashioned against this man will prosper and every tongue that rises up against this man of God will be condemned...in Jesus name...Amen.    We also must pray for Tom Brady, Patriots quarterback.  The last thing he needs in his life is someone burning candles for him so that he can win.
> 
> ...



Amen Sis... Amen.  I'm in total agreement with you and to cover this man of God in prayer.

*WARNING to those who attempt to cast spells upon those under the protection of God:*

_"The curse 'causeless' shall not come, it shall return from whence it came"._

Plain and simple, it bounces back missing the one being targeted...


----------



## Laela (Jan 14, 2012)

N&W, is my reading of Luke this morning   is timely....Jesus said in Luke 12 4-8: 

*And I say unto you my friends, Be not afraid of them that kill the body, and after that have no more that they can do. 
But I will forewarn you whom ye shall fear: Fear him, which after he hath killed hath power to cast into hell; yea, I say unto you, Fear him.
Are not five sparrows sold for two farthings, and not one of them is forgotten before God?
But even the very hairs of your head are all numbered. Fear not therefore: ye are of more value than many sparrows.
Also I say unto you, Whosoever shall confess me before men, him shall the Son of man also confess before the angels of God."*_

_

The Hand of the Almighty God is on ALL of His Children, those who believe in Him and fear Him.... We know and believe that no weapon from against Tebow shall prosper. The devil thinks he is bold, but he is no Lion of Judah. Remember, he roams around LIKE a lion, but he really is a serpent.

All praises to the Most High God for what is taking place through the life of this man and others in the sports arena, for God's Children serve in all areas of life. I stand in agreement with your prayers. No worries...take care and God bless all you beautiful believers.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you, ladies...for coming into agreement with me today.  God surely is an all consuming fire!  

You ladies are awesome!

Love you all!!!

N&W


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm confused. Is this real??   

I can't begin to understand some of the things I see.  I don't follow that team so I'm not clear why all of this is happening.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 14, 2012)

nathansgirl1908 said:


> I'm confused. Is this real??
> 
> I can't begin to understand some of the things I see.  I don't follow that team so I'm not clear why all of this is happening.


Yes, its real.

Tim Tebow is a quarterback with the Bronco's.  Ever since he was in college, he made a statement of his faith in Christ, either by kneeling to pray before the game or writing under his eyes in black "John 3:16"

He has made some errors in throwing the ball, but at the end of the game, Tebow always seems to get a win by throwing the ball for a touchdown.

Many people have become fans of his because his plays seem  "miraculous".

Because of the last game, last weekend, John 3:16 has been the top of the list for Yahoo and Google search engines.  People are wanting to find out what it means.  

His platform is a witnessing tool and it is having an effect on people lives.

Evil raises its ugly head when people lives change because of the gospel.

This is where the story above starts.....


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes, its real.
> 
> Tim Tebow is a quarterback with the Bronco's.  Ever since he was in college, he made a statement of his faith in Christ, either by kneeling to pray before the game or writing under his eyes in black "John 3:16"
> 
> ...



Thank you for article about Tim.   It's just so refreshing to see a sport's figure to be known for Jesus and not  all of the hype of money and sex scandals, divorces, drugs and other crimes.  

He's _"from" _my family's home in Jax, FL.   My family has been 'following' him in prayer for a while.      This man is so humble.  The hype of the game is not his focus, it's all about Jesus to Tim.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 15, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Thank you for article about Tim.   It's just so refreshing to see a sport's figure to be known for Jesus and not  all of the hype of money and sex scandals, divorces, drugs and other crimes.
> 
> He's _"from" _my family's home in Jax, FL.   My family has been 'following' him in prayer for a while.      This man is so humble.  The hype of the game is not his focus, it's all about Jesus to Tim.


Sis, there are so many of us who have been praying for him, even from his college days.  You are so right, it is refreshing to see someone in the sport's arena give glory and honor to his God, openly and without compromise.

Although the Broncos did not win last night's game, this thread topic was not about the game, but for the man...Tim Tebow.

Thank you again for coming in agreement and praying, which I knew you would do without hesitation.

Love you, sis....have a wonderful day today!

N&W


----------



## Laela (Jan 15, 2012)

This, yes.... he's a causing folks to open their Bibles ... 





Nice & Wavy said:


> Because of the last game, last weekend, John 3:16 has been the top of the list for Yahoo and Google search engines.  People are wanting to find out what it means.
> 
> His platform is a witnessing tool and it is having an effect on people lives.


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Jan 15, 2012)

Lord have mercy .  I also stand in agreement with you.

Isaiah 8:10

10 Take counsel together, but it will come to nothing; speak a word, but it will not stand, for God is with us.


----------



## Prudent1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Laela said:


> N&W, is my reading of Luke this morning is timely....Jesus said in Luke 12 4-8:
> 
> *And I say unto you my friends, Be not afraid of them that kill the body, and after that have no more that they can do. *
> _*But I will forewarn you whom ye shall fear: Fear him, which after he hath killed hath power to cast into hell; yea, I say unto you, Fear him.*_
> ...


I have been/ had been praying for Tebow prior to seeing this thread and I'm not even a big fan. I will continue to pray for him and the church as a whole. Now @Laela... This just caused a light bulb moment for me so I had to quote you sis. Like a lion, but really a serpent. Slithering on his belly. The lowest of the low. No other creature in all creation slithers. Only one.:woohoo:.


----------



## MonPetite (Jan 15, 2012)

......................


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 15, 2012)

LittleGoldenLamb said:


> Please keep those of us who have never seen the Super Bowl (literally, we don't do sports in my immediately family) updated.
> 
> I want to know how he fairs (Yes, I am so clueless I don't even know what to Google to learn about the outcome of this game, I am not being insincere!) ! I am praying for him with all of you. I know of who he is --and know nothing of football, because of his testimony.


Thanks, LittleGoldenLamb for your praying for Tim Tebow...he surely is a man of God!  I have a son, so I've always watched football.....ALWAYS!

However, his team lost last night and will not make it this year into the Super Bowl.  But, I'm sure he will continue to be a light upon a hill which SHALL NOT BE HIDDEN because God put him on that hill and there's nothing the devil can do about it...not now, not ever!

Again, thanks, sis


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 15, 2012)

EbonyHairedPrincess said:


> Lord have mercy .  I also stand in agreement with you.
> 
> Isaiah 8:10
> 
> 10 Take counsel together, but it will come to nothing; speak a word, but it will not stand, for God is with us.


Thank you, sis 



Laela said:


> This, yes.... he's a causing folks to open their Bibles ...


Yes ^this right here and the devil is mad...literally foaming at the mouth


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 15, 2012)

I used to live in Salem, Mass about 20 years ago.  I hate going there (its a beautiful city BTW) because the town leaders and people that live there glorify witch craft. They make a living out of witchcraft crap and memorabilia. Its like a zoo over there in October.  My goddaughter lives there and her parents are Christian so she's not allowed to partake in any of that nonsense.

I can't believe people are crazy enough to burn candles for Tom Brady.  Have these dummies lost their mind?  These so called "witches" are dummies that are playing with the occult, not realizing they're playing with fire.  I plead the blood of Jesus over Tom Brady and his family.

BTW I'm a Patriots fan, but I admire Tebow and think he's a class act.  I hate how they've been making fun of him for being Christian.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 15, 2012)

BostonMaria said:


> I used to live in Salem, Mass about 20 years ago.  I hate going there (its a beautiful city BTW) because the town leaders and people that live there glorify witch craft. They make a living out of witchcraft crap and memorabilia. Its like a zoo over there in October.  My goddaughter lives there and her parents are Christian so she's not allowed to partake in any of that nonsense.
> 
> I can't believe people are crazy enough to burn candles for Tom Brady.  Have these dummies lost their mind?  These so called "witches" are dummies that are playing with the occult, not realizing they're playing with fire.  I plead the blood of Jesus over Tom Brady and his family.
> 
> BTW I'm a Patriots fan, but I admire Tebow and think he's a class act.  I hate how they've been making fun of him for being Christian.


Thank you, BostonMaria.  He's use to being made fun of for his stance as a believer in Jesus...but, his platform is great because the gospel is going forth throughout the world because of this young man.


----------



## makeupgirl (Jan 15, 2012)

This verse came to mind while reading this thread

1 Chronicles 16:22 "Saying, Touch not mine anointed, and do my prophets no harm."


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks, LittleGoldenLamb for your praying for Tim Tebow...he surely is a man of God!  I have a son, so I've always watched football.....ALWAYS!
> 
> *However, his team lost last night and will not make it this year into the Super Bowl. *
> 
> ...



Sis....

What these witches didn't realize is that Brady is also a Christian, the one they were routing for....  the devil is just plain stupid.   Either way God gets the glory, not them.

Tim was and is all about being a 'witness' for Jesus, it was never about the game for him.   

The devil is sooooo confused...  I mean totally confused.   

Yet Jesus will always be King of the Throne forever and always,   

I see a rush of souls being won to Jesus, a total rush to Jesus upon His throne.   That's the true message of all of this.  Praise God.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you, BostonMaria.  He's use to being made fun of for his stance as a believer in Jesus...but, his platform is great because the gospel is going forth throughout the world because of this young man.



Well if he were Muslim and talked this way about Mohammad, there would be no SNL skit and they'd "respect" his decision because his freedom of speech right. 

Another thing that bothers me is the ones making fun of him are supposedly Christians. We are the worst offenders. 


Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Laela (Jan 16, 2012)

*Matthew 24:4-14*

Jesus answered:_ “Watch out that no one deceives you. For many will come in my name, claiming, ‘I am the Messiah,’ and will deceive many.  You will hear of wars and rumors of wars, but see to it that you are not alarmed. Such things must happen, but the end is still to come.  Nation will rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom. There will be famines and earthquakes in various places.  All these are the beginning of birth pains.

“Then you will be handed over to be persecuted and put to death, and you will be hated by all nations because of me.  At that time* many will turn away from the faith and will betray and hate each other,  and many false prophets will appear and deceive many people. Because of the increase of wickedness, the love of most will grow cold,  but the one who stands firm to the end will be saved. * And this gospel of the kingdom will be preached in the whole world as a testimony to all nations, and then the end will come._


----------



## yodie (Jan 16, 2012)

Just came across this thread, but I stand in agreement with you ladies regarding Tim. 
It's so important to know how to pray, to have an intimate relationship with the Lord, to plead the blood of Jesus and to fast.  The effectual, fervent prayer of the righteous avails much.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 16, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> Sis....
> 
> What these witches didn't realize is that Brady is also a Christian, the one they were routing for....  the devil is just plain stupid.   Either way God gets the glory, not them.
> 
> ...


Yes, confused he is!!!



BostonMaria said:


> Well if he were Muslim and talked this way about Mohammad, there would be no SNL skit and they'd "respect" his decision because his freedom of speech right.
> 
> Another thing that bothers me is the ones making fun of him are supposedly Christians. We are the worst offenders.
> 
> ...


You are so right



yodie said:


> Just came across this thread, but I stand in agreement with you ladies regarding Tim.
> It's so important to know how to pray, to have an intimate relationship with the Lord, to plead the blood of Jesus and to fast.  The effectual, fervent prayer of the righteous avails much.


Thank you, Yodie!!!


----------

